# B.O.I Banking 365 - Daily transfer limit reduced from 3k to 1500



## GoldDigga (2 Apr 2012)

While checking my Banking 365 online account the other day, i noticed that the daily transfer limit for payees that I have from my account has been reduced from 3k to 1500 Euro.

I have called them twice since last friday and have been told on both occasions that this is 'Due to a technical issue and that they do not know when it will be resolved' No matter what questions i ask, this is the reply i get! No information on what the technical issue is or what they are doing to fix it! Something seems a bit suspect here. Has anyone else had similar problems with online transfers. It's like the bank are trying to restrict movement of cash from my account. 

I had a similar problem a while back when they actually deleted a couple of my online payee accounts altogether which i then had to go back in and re add them. They just so happened to be 2 accounts that i regularly transfer money to from my current account

Is this something that can be reported to the Financial regulator as quiet frankly their explanation of the situation is not acceptable!


----------



## newirishman (2 Apr 2012)

This is genuinely shocking! Can't get any larger amount of money (>5000 euro) in cash without announcing 24hrs in advance, and now this on the internet banking? For TECHNICAL reasons? Ridiculous. 
They're really trying to make it very difficult to get your money out. 

Just as well that I moved to Ulsterbank 18 months ago - at least you can transfer 13K per day if you want.


----------



## PolkaDot (2 Apr 2012)

I just checked my BOI 365 there and I have the same issue. Any payees that I verified by mobile phone activation have a 1500 limit instead of the previous 3000.

The payees which I activated by post are still 20,000.


----------



## GoldDigga (2 Apr 2012)

> I just checked my BOI 365 there and I have the same issue. Any payees that I verified by mobile phone activation have a 1500 limit instead of the previous 3000.
> 
> The payees which I activated by post are still 20,000.


 
Yeah same here. The agent on the phone told me they are noting the calls they are receiving on it and passing them to management. They must think their customers are idiots!


----------



## Daisy2012 (3 Apr 2012)

It now tells you that you have to de-register any payees set up by sms and re-register them by post if you want to increase the daily limit to 3,000.00 - where is the sense in this?


----------



## PolkaDot (3 Apr 2012)

Daisy2012 said:


> It now tells you that you have to de-register any payees set up by sms and re-register them by post if you want to increase the daily limit to 3,000.00 - where is the sense in this?



Where does it tell people that?


----------



## NOAH (3 Apr 2012)

not very nice not to be told either


----------



## Boyd (3 Apr 2012)

PolkaDot said:


> Where does it tell people that?



On the 365 site:

Quick Transfer
Sorry, payments to this payee cannot exceed eur1500. Where payments exceed eur1500, delete and then re-register the payee by clicking the 'Add a Payee' button and select activation code delivery via post.

[EDIT] In fairness this is a total joke, having to reregister by post, their website is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Itchy (3 Apr 2012)

Bank of ireland consistently fail in this area. Their service is by far the poorest in terms of service and ease of use compared to UB, AIB and Rabo, which I also use.


----------



## GoldDigga (3 Apr 2012)

Well that's done it for with B.O.I.  I will be closing my bank account and taking my business elsewhere. I mean c'mon are they for real?? If you are gonna change how online transfers are done, just inform your customers telling them of the change, but this sneaky 'technical issues' crap is really terrible customer service


----------



## Daisy2012 (3 Apr 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous. They introduced the SMS activation to save everybody time and money. To now effectively remove the option of easily and quickly adding a payee (by placing a low daily transfer limit on SMS activated payees) is so counter-productive. And pointless... to cut from 3,000 a day to 1,500 a day?? 

And absolutely appalling customer service to a) not inform the customers of this change, and b) pretend it's a technical issue. Appalling.


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2012)

How many people here transfer more than 1500 to an individual on a daily basis from a personal account? Not agreeing with the move but just wondering.


----------



## Daisy2012 (3 Apr 2012)

It's not a question of doing it on a daily basis, it's that when you want to transfer money from BOI to another account using BOI Online, the restriction was 3,000 per day. So if you needed to transfer 3,500 you had to do 3,000 one day and 500 the next day. Now you have to do 1,500 one day, 1,500 the next day and 500 the day after. 

I have to make regular transfers between our Irish BOI account and our French current a/c.


----------



## GoldDigga (3 Apr 2012)

> How many people here transfer more than 1500 to an individual on a daily basis from a personal account? Not agreeing with the move but just wondering.


 
No. Definitely not transferring these sums on a daily basis



> It's not a question of doing it on a daily basis, it's that when you want to transfer money from BOI to another account using BOI Online, the restriction was 3,000 per day. So if you needed to transfer 3,500 you had to do 3,000 one day and 500 the next day. Now you have to do 1,500 one day, 1,500 the next day and 500 the day after


 
Agreed!i would really like to know what B.O.I think they are going to achieve with this.... Let's make it as difficult as possible to move funds from your B.O.I account and maybe you will just leave it there. Pretty moronic really!


----------



## Boyd (4 Apr 2012)

Guy I talked to (i.e. gave out to) said it was a directive from management for "security reasons" to prevent fraud - he said nothing about it being a technical issue


----------



## GoldDigga (4 Apr 2012)

> Guy I talked to (i.e. gave out to) said it was a directive from management for "security reasons" to prevent fraud - he said nothing about it being a technical issue


 
That's not what they were saying earlier in the week.  I just got the same answer about  when i called back today though. Maybe their customers will swallow the BS answer of  'security reasons' easier than 'Techinical issues'

Anyway if it was in fact for security reasons ( which i highly doubt it is) how does make my account more secure? You need access to the account and the owners mobile in the first place to set up the payee. You then need access again to the account to activate the payee. Highly unlikely!


----------



## Itchy (5 Apr 2012)

"I have to make regular transfers between our Irish BOI account and our French current a/c. 		"

I bet BOI are charging you to transfer that aswell. I was transferring money to Switzerland to pay for a holiday for a large numbe rof people. BOI charging 12 euro per transfer and i needed 3 or so transfers. AIB were free and I could do it in 1 transaction. BOI are a disaster in this area.


----------



## Janet (5 Apr 2012)

No charge for a euro to euro transfer within the eurozone so probably not.  I move money between my German account and BoI account all the time (in both directions) with no charges.


----------



## aerobubbles (16 Apr 2012)

*Withdrawl Limit*

Hi folks hope its ok to post on this thread.  im on the way to the bank later today and i want to withdraw 4000 BOI ill in be in for a whole lot of hassle questions to get to my own money? never withdrew that amount at once before


----------



## suzie (16 Apr 2012)

I "think" there is a limit of 5K for withdrawal? ie if 5K+ you need to give 24hrs notice...

S.


----------



## GoldDigga (16 Apr 2012)

Just checked my 365online account and the daily transfer limit has changed back to 3000.

Has it been changed back for everyone?

Think i will still stop using B.O.I. Too many issues with them and their new website is terrible!


----------



## Daisy2012 (17 Apr 2012)

Hi GoldDigga

Thanks for that - I checked mine and it has also been changed back to 3,000. Well, at least I didn't try anything higher - who knows, maybe it's been raised now to 5,000?


----------



## Boyd (17 Apr 2012)

If you click on "Manage Payees" you can see the transfer limit for each one. Some of mine have 3K others, 20K for some reason. I assume thats post vs text confirmation, nice of BOI to tell me though


----------

